# Gotcha plugs?



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Dont get me wrong, I love to bottom fish, but wouldnt mind trying a little something different. Im going to Folly in a few weeks and thought about trying some plugs for a bit. I heard gotcha plugs work pretty good. You guys know of any other plugs that may work? Im a diehard bass fisherman so im guessing this may be more of my liking. Again, ive never tried any plugs in the salt, so this will be a first. Any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Get a cheap 10-15' spinning rod and some tree rigs and jig up the Spanish and blues. That's what 99% of people do in SC. In NC it's Gotchas. 
Not sure if Folly has a pier, but Gotchas are a pier lure...you need the height to give them decent action.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah, they have one. What in the world is a tree rig? Sounds like something I would make a mess out of. haha


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty much just a bottom rig with several more good hooks. Some people dress up the hooks with straws, clear tubing/mylar cord. Simulates silvesides or tiny bait fish. I personally rig all mine with 8-10 gold trebles. Lots of flash.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

my goodness at the hooks...yeah, id be in a mess with that. lol


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol to be honest I've never seen anyone get tangled really... Unless you snag a ray swimming by and he wraps you into someone elses line. Here's how to make em. 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?75558-Spanish-Tree-Straw-Rigs-101


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Lol to be honest I've never seen anyone get tangled really... Unless you snag a ray swimming by and he wraps you into someone elses line. Here's how to make em.
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?75558-Spanish-Tree-Straw-Rigs-101


See,
That's what I'm talking about Smoothlures, always trying to help someone. You're alright.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks bud.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey how are you able to post pics like this. I have a ton 
I would like to post. Let me know thanks

Matthew
Socastee


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

In the post? Upload them somewhere like www.photobucket.com then copy and paste the links that say [img] [/img] around the links.


----------



## saltwater virgin (Apr 21, 2011)

what do you put on the tree rig hooks???


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

saltwater virgin said:


> what do you put on the tree rig hooks???


No bait needed. You jig them up and down; they strike the movement.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u can dress them with the following:
bright mylar
bucktail
surgical tubing
clear tubing
2 inch plastic grubs
crappie tubes
strips of glitter cut up plastic bait


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks guys...i may just try that this year


----------

